# AC cutting in and out



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Nothing to worry about, the cruze cuts the output of the AC at idle to reduce drag/improve MPG. With such a small engine it would require a very high idle to run ac at full. you can feel/see this happen any time you start your ac in a parking lot the vent output doubles once you rev the engine a bit pulling out into the road. 

Best bet to not notice this so much is to use AC on recirculate, vent only & the highest possible fan setting. That way you will remain cold even when the ac slows at stoplights.


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks. I never run the AC with recirculate so I will try that.


----------

